# Best Archery general deer unit?



## utahhunter678

Hi everyone.

I have 2 general season deer points. I have hunted Wasatch East, Lasal Lasal, and Monticello for archery. Had fun on all units. Harvested 2 deer but they were small. 

With 2 points I should get pretty much any Unit I want for archery. Been thinking really hard about the Monroe Unit because of success rates. I know that success rates aren't everything because those could majorily be small deer. 

I usually spend 2 scouting trips the month before the hunt. Where should I put my 2 archery points for general deer? I'm looking for hunt with opportunity. Looking for a 3 point or better. I usually commit the 1st week to hunting. I am in good shape and glass and hike. What are your thoughts? If you had 2 points where is your #1 archery pick?


----------



## wyoming2utah

You might consider Pine Valley or Beaver. I think that both of these units can be really good on the archery hunt. The Bumblebee area of the Pine Valley gets hunted quite a bit, but pumps out some real studs. I used to love bow hunting Bumblebee, but the loss of statewide archery ended that.

Also, the Beaver unit can be really good for deer. The area west of Beaver has lots of deer and also grows some dandy bucks. Probably my all-time favorite bow hunting area is west of Beaver in what we call the Bald Ridges--mostly open sage brush hills with loads of deer and good numbers of mature bucks. This area is great for glassing and can be pretty easy to scout. It gets hunted a fair amount, but most people just road hunt.


----------



## TimJ

The best general archery tag is the unit you know the best and spend the time to learn. There are good quality bucks on all units, you just have to find them. Study your maps, spend time in the field, put some miles on your boots, use trail cameras, glass first and last light and get away from the roads. You'll be surprised what you might find.


----------



## utahhunter678

TimJ said:


> The best general archery tag is the unit you know the best and spend the time to learn. There are good quality bucks on all units, you just have to find them. Study your maps, spend time in the field, put some miles on your boots, use trail cameras, glass first and last light and get away from the roads. You'll be surprised what you might find.


Tim
Not that I don't agree with you. But I also feel that there is a difference in units. That's why success rates are different and why you will wait 3 years to draw some of the "better tags." Sometimes access and private property factor in also. I have been on units that you can find deer by glassing on the roads. Others you have to hike high and then glass.

I guess the question is relative. I was just trying to get some opinions. I love to explore new units and I love the pre-season scouting. Only been archery hunting for 3 years. Just want to have a hunt with opportunity. I can definitely say that some units have much different opportunities than others.

Appreciate your remarks.


----------



## Critter

There are really great bucks in all the general draw units, but you need to put in the time to find them. I have a nephew that usually shoots a 180-190 class buck every couple of years on the Manti, but then he will live with them during the summer and knows them better than he knows his best friend. 

So to begin with what unit do you know the best and have been hunting the most? Have you gotten away from the roads and hiked into areas that others are not willing to go into? I know of a few areas on the Wasatch that very few hunters venture into and guess what? They hold good bucks. I'm too old to go into these areas anymore but they are out there.


----------



## TimJ

utahhunter678 said:


> I have been on units that you can find deer by glassing on the roads. Others you have to hike high and then glass.


For units like this try OnX Maps and use Google Earth. By doing so, you can eliminate some of the need to hike high and glass. Pick the map over, find areas that are likely to hold deer and glass from a distance. I like to narrow it down to 5 or so spots on the map and glass them really well. Sometimes you can find a high spot and glass several canyons or drainages and move in closer if you like what you see.

If you have a unit close to home, you can save yourself some money on gas, potentially get out in the field more and have a very successful hunt.

Success rates don't really tell the whole story. Someone in the pool punched their tag. That could be you on any unit in the state.


----------



## Karl

Waiting until the last minute to answer this question is probably a bit late in the game.

Reconning starting early in the season when the bucks are still in velvet is the better approach.

Who is going to give up their hard earned secrets on the Internet?

They are more likely to tell you the worst units instead.


----------



## utahhunter678

Karl said:


> Waiting until the last minute to answer this question is probably a bit late in the game.
> 
> Reconning starting early in the season when the bucks are still in velvet is the better approach.
> 
> Who is going to give up their hard earned secrets on the Internet?
> 
> They are more likely to tell you the worst units instead.


Karl

You are probably right haha. Don't want anyone's specific spot. Just didn't know if anyone has recommendations on a fun archery unit. I will end up probably just hunting them all over the next few years. Sometimes it's nice to just dialogue over the units.

As long as I am out hunting I will be happy. I always end up finding deer. Getting within range is the trick. I always get close but sometimes a big buck just isn't in the cards.

Not too worried about it. Patience and persistence will win


----------



## utahhunter678

Karl said:


> Waiting until the last minute to answer this question is probably a bit late in the game.
> 
> Reconning starting early in the season when the bucks are still in velvet is the better approach.
> 
> Who is going to give up their hard earned secrets on the Internet?
> 
> They are more likely to tell you the worst units instead.


Karl

You are probably right haha. Don't want anyone's specific spot. Just didn't know if anyone has recommendations on a fun archery unit. I will end up probably just hunting them all over the next few years. Sometimes it's nice to just dialogue over the units.

As long as I am out hunting I will be happy. I always end up finding deer. Getting within range is the trick. I always get close but sometimes a big buck just isn't in the cards.

Not too worried about it. Patience and persistence will win


----------



## Karl

Oddly, I guess, I just go after meat, not trophies. A nice 2x2 or 2x3 etc is fine with me. Plus since I normally hunt solo, a really giant buck would be just more backpacking for me if I had to quarter the carcass instead of just halving it to pack it out.

I pack it all out, bones and all, except for the hoofs. I'll take the hindquarters up to the rib cage first, and also the head and cape, and ice that at my trailhead camp and lock it in the SUV in the big ice chest that looks like a mummy's tomb. Then I'll go back for the shoulders and neck next, which I will hang in a bag under a tree in the shade in the meantime. Once everything is iced I will go back for my gear.

So it usually takes me 3 trips for a normal buck. Any more trips than that for a monster would probably wear me out.

So for me any buck is a good buck.


----------



## utahhunter678

Karl said:


> Oddly, I guess, I just go after meat, not trophies. A nice 2x2 or 2x3 etc is fine with me. Plus since I normally hunt solo, a really giant buck would be just more backpacking for me if I had to quarter the carcass instead of just halving it to pack it out.
> 
> I pack it all out, bones and all, except for the hoofs. I'll take the hindquarters up to the rib cage first, and also the head and cape, and ice that at my trailhead camp and lock it in the SUV in the big ice chest that looks like a mummy's tomb. Then I'll go back for the shoulders and neck next, which I will hang in a bag under a tree in the shade in the meantime. Once everything is iced I will go back for my gear.
> 
> So it usually takes me 3 trips for a normal buck. Any more trips than that for a monster would probably wear me out.
> 
> So for me any buck is a good buck.


Karl
You and I would get along. I usually kill things solo also away from the roads. I usually wait for at least a 3 point at the beginning of a hunt. But the last few days is "forky time." I usually just bone out the animal and the head of course. Like you said. It makes a long pack when you have to make multiple trips.


----------



## Critter

Karl said:


> Waiting until the last minute to answer this question is probably a bit late in the game.
> 
> Reconning starting early in the season when the bucks are still in velvet is the better approach.
> 
> Who is going to give up their hard earned secrets on the Internet?
> 
> They are more likely to tell you the worst units instead.


If I knew of a spot right off hand and didn't have a tag for that unit and animal in my hand I would gladly give up information for the hunter to go out and see if he could bag a real nice buck or elk.

I figure that if I am not hunting that area right now what is it going to hurt? I know that there are some people that would tell you to go to St George when they see all the big bucks up around Vernal but I'm glad that those folks are few and far between.

So if I can actually help a fellow hunter out I'll tell him where to go and what rock to sit on if it will help him get a great animal where I am not hunting this year. The OP is looking for a unit for next year and like I said in my first post there are great bucks in every general unit, you just need to find them. Now when he comes back on here after he draws a unit I'll help him if I can. I have hunted every corner of this state and know of some great spots in a lot of the better units. So I'll just wait until he ask the question with the tag in his hand.


----------



## Karl

utahhunter678 said:


> Karl
> You and I would get along. I usually kill things solo also away from the roads. I usually wait for at least a 3 point at the beginning of a hunt. But the last few days is "forky time." I usually just bone out the animal and the head of course. Like you said. It makes a long pack when you have to make multiple trips.


Boning-out works ok, but I have found that the meat ages better on the bone, that's why I bring out the whole carcass (except the gut pile) in sections.

The liver, heart, and kidneys are very good too. I bring them out with the first section of carcass.

Any 2x2 is good enough for me. I don't risk not getting meat by waiting.

But if I can carry it without halving it is too small.

If I need to quarter it then it is too big.

Trophy hunters must love me. I never take any trophies.


----------



## utahhunter678

Guys. My son makes me look bad. Or good depending on how you look at it. He got his very 1st deer on the Muzzy. 4X4 on public land. Follow the link.


----------

